
Hungarian “hacker” arrested for pressing F12 - mswehli
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/25/hungarian-hacker-arrested-for-pressing-f12/
======
x1798DE
Complete clickbait, and inaccurate. One could just as well say a bank robber
was arrested for opening the door, because that was the first step in robbing
the bank.

What's worst about the idea that he was "arrested for pressing F12" is that
the thing he was arrested for (finding _and then reporting_ a bug) is
completely ridiculous. Presumably they actually arrested him for utilizing the
bug to buy a ticket at a huge discount ("stealing" a ticket), but of course he
did it only to see if it were possible and then reported it.

~~~
bluesign
Clickbait, yes. But it is kinda like ‘Hungarian bank robber arrested for
opening the bank safe with hair pin’

Gives the message to the target audience perfectly.

------
poizan42
Previous discussion with less clickbait:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14835515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14835515)

------
throwanem
> Perhaps that which differs from the average, is that I trust that I can help
> solve a mistake.

Yeah, we all thought that once. Sooner or later somebody always shoots the
messenger.

